# Matrix Reloaded: Restaurant Scene



## Tarrasque Wrangler (Oct 17, 2003)

Don't know why I never noticed this before watching it on DVD.  When Neo, Trinity and Morpheus are being escorted to the Merovingian's Last Supper-ish table, Neo spots one of the Merovingian's bodyguards leading someone away, who turns and looks at Neo.  This is punctuated by "The Matrix Noise™".  Neo seems to be the only one who notices this man (?).  A freeze frame on the shot didn't help; it doesn't seem to be anyone we've seen before.   He was dressed in a white/grey coat, with long grey hair pulled back.  Who is this character?  Any guesses?


----------



## mojo1701 (Oct 17, 2003)

Tarrasque Wrangler said:
			
		

> Don't know why I never noticed this before watching it on DVD.  When Neo, Trinity and Morpheus are being escorted to the Merovingian's Last Supper-ish table, Neo spots one of the Merovingian's bodyguards leading someone away, who turns and looks at Neo.  This is punctuated by "The Matrix Noise™".  Neo seems to be the only one who notices this man (?).  A freeze frame on the shot didn't help; it doesn't seem to be anyone we've seen before.   He was dressed in a white/grey coat, with long grey hair pulled back.  Who is this character?  Any guesses?




Maybe one of those Ghosts? I dunno.


----------



## Welverin (Oct 17, 2003)

mojo1701 said:
			
		

> Maybe one of those Ghosts? I dunno.




Nope, someone else entirely.

Have to say I never noticed that before. He doesn't look at all familiar and I suspect he ahsn't appeared before, but I'm sure we'll see him in Revolutions.


----------



## TBoarder (Oct 17, 2003)

Tarrasque Wrangler said:
			
		

> it doesn't seem to be anyone we've seen before.   He was dressed in a white/grey coat, with long grey hair pulled back.  Who is this character?  Any guesses?





Spoiler



He looks vaguely familiar, like the crazy guy in the Enter the Matrix video game, from one of the early cut scenes.  I believe that he may be one of the earlier systemic anomolies, a previous "The One", though that's just a guess.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Oct 17, 2003)

Reloaded Spoiler:


Spoiler



Any of the other "Ones" would have to be dead though right? I mean, they only pop up every few hundred years or so.


----------



## ShinHakkaider (Oct 18, 2003)

Tarrasque Wrangler said:
			
		

> Don't know why I never noticed this before watching it on DVD.  When Neo, Trinity and Morpheus are being escorted to the Merovingian's Last Supper-ish table, Neo spots one of the Merovingian's bodyguards leading someone away, who turns and looks at Neo.  This is punctuated by "The Matrix Noise™".  Neo seems to be the only one who notices this man (?).  A freeze frame on the shot didn't help; it doesn't seem to be anyone we've seen before.   He was dressed in a white/grey coat, with long grey hair pulled back.  Who is this character?  Any guesses?





An East Indian looking fellow right?

Heh...

In Enter the Matrix the Oracle (portrayed by Mary Alice, as Gloria Foster died before the completion of the sequels) tells you character that a couple betrayed her to the Merovingian in order to protect their child.

Now, go and check the full trailer for Matrix Revolutions....


----------



## Welverin (Oct 18, 2003)

ShinHakkaider said:
			
		

> An East Indian looking fellow right?
> 
> Heh...
> 
> ...




Well there you go, good work. The question now is, what's so special about the kid and/or the parents?


----------



## Tarrasque Wrangler (Oct 19, 2003)

In the full preview 



Spoiler



they show Neo waking up on that train platform with a little East Indian-looking girl standing over him.  Could this be the child?


----------



## ShinHakkaider (Oct 19, 2003)

Tarrasque Wrangler said:
			
		

> In the full preview
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Could be considering later on in the trailer you see the East Indian looking guy an East Indian looking woman and the Train Guy from the Enter The Matrix game on that same platform. This is just before the Train Guy punches Neo into the adjacent wall. 

Freeze frame it, you'll see what I'm talking about.


----------



## Welverin (Oct 21, 2003)

There's also a part where you see the kid with the man.


----------



## Shadowdancer (Oct 21, 2003)

Tarrasque Wrangler said:
			
		

> He was dressed in a white/grey coat, with long grey hair pulled back. Who is this character? Any guesses?



It was Gandalf after the battle with the Balrog, but before his return to Middle-earth.


----------



## Welverin (Oct 21, 2003)

Shadowdancer said:
			
		

> It was Gandalf after the battle with the Balrog, but before his return to Middle-earth.




If that's true where's Glamdring?


----------



## drnuncheon (Oct 21, 2003)

Welverin said:
			
		

> If that's true where's Glamdring?




...the same place all the Immortals hid their swords in _Highlander_?

J


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Oct 21, 2003)

ShinHakkaider said:
			
		

> Freeze frame it, you'll see what I'm talking about.




You can also see pretty clearly that it's Keanu's stunt man instead of Keanu. 

"Keanu"?? Did I spell that right?


----------



## ShinHakkaider (Oct 21, 2003)

Ashrem Bayle said:
			
		

> You can also see pretty clearly that it's Keanu's stunt man instead of Keanu.
> 
> "Keanu"?? Did I spell that right?




Yeah, I pretty much noticed that without the freeze frame too. All of his "wall slams" are done by stuntmen though. You see it in the fight in the Train station with Agent Smith in the first movie as well.

I think youve got the right spelling on his name.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Oct 21, 2003)

ShinHakkaider said:
			
		

> Yeah, I pretty much noticed that without the freeze frame too. All of his "wall slams" are done by stuntmen though. You see it in the fight in the Train station with Agent Smith in the first movie as well.
> 
> I think youve got the right spelling on his name.




Who would name their child that? I mean really?

I didn't notice it in the first one, I'll have to check it out.


----------



## Welverin (Oct 22, 2003)

drnuncheon said:
			
		

> ...the same place all the Immortals hid their swords in _Highlander_?




I take it you're refering to the series, which I didn't watch, and not the movie (there can be only one)?


----------



## ShinHakkaider (Oct 22, 2003)

Ashrem Bayle said:
			
		

> Who would name their child that? I mean really?




His half Chinese half Hawaiian father probably, since Keanu means 
"cool breeze over the mountains" in Hawaiian.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Oct 22, 2003)

ShinHakkaider said:
			
		

> His half Chinese half Hawaiian father probably, since Keanu means
> "cool breeze over the mountains" in Hawaiian.




I think I'll just call him "Cool Breeze" from now on. 

Seriously though, I had no idea his father was a template creature.


----------



## mojo1701 (Oct 22, 2003)

ShinHakkaider said:
			
		

> His half Chinese half Hawaiian father probably, since Keanu means
> "cool breeze over the mountains" in Hawaiian.




Even though he was born in Lebanon, right? 





Don't quote me on that if I'm wrong, but I read that on the DVD for _The Matrix_.


----------



## Tonguez (Oct 23, 2003)

Ashrem Bayle said:
			
		

> I think I'll just call him "Cool Breeze" from now on.
> 
> Seriously though, I had no idea his father was a template creature.




Actually Cool Breeze is a more accurate translation of the name Ke anu (lit. The Cool/cold (breeze)) the mountain bit is just poetic licence...


----------



## kengar (Oct 23, 2003)

mojo1701 said:
			
		

> Even though he was born in Lebanon, right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





IMDB lists his birthplace as Beirut, Lebanon

(guess he can't be president! )


----------



## dravot (Oct 23, 2003)

kengar said:
			
		

> IMDB lists his birthplace as Beirut, Lebanon
> 
> (guess he can't be president! )



Are his parents US citizens?  If so, then Keanu can be president all he wants.


----------



## kengar (Oct 23, 2003)

dravot said:
			
		

> Are his parents US citizens?  If so, then Keanu can be president all he wants.




Not to hijack the thread, but that's not true. 



> "No person except a natural born citizen, or a citizen of the United States, at the time of the adoption of this Constitution, shall be eligible to the office of President; neither shall any person be eligible to that office who shall not have attained to the age of thirty five years, and been fourteen Years a resident within the United States."




You have to be 35 years old, born in the country (not abroad) to legal residents of the US (or citizens). The only exceptions to that are:

1) You were alive when the Constitution was ratified (1789) and a citizen but not "natural born" (within US borders). Which is why the founding fathers who were born in Europe could be presidents.

2) You are born on "US soil" abroad i.e. an embassy, or a military base (other than in the UK or Japan).

If you personally aren't *physically* born in the US, you are not "natural born." and therefore don't qualify. This is as the above has been explained to me by more than one lawyer.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Oct 23, 2003)

kengar said:
			
		

> If you personally aren't *physically* born in the US, you are not "natural born." and therefore don't qualify. This is as the above has been explained to me by more than one lawyer.



So if, say, your parents were studying/working in a foreign country or 
something when you were born, you're not eligable for US predency?


----------



## kengar (Oct 23, 2003)

Viking Bastard said:
			
		

> So if, say, your parents were studying/working in a foreign country or
> something when you were born, you're not eligable for US predency?




Correct.

For instance, a co-worker of mine was born to US "natural born" citizen parents while they were living in England. She cannot be president.

EDIT: It's amusing to me that there are actually some Republicans in the House & Senate who are (tentatively) trying to figure out a way around these rules so that "Governor Ah-nuld" can one day run for the White House. It would require a Constitutional Amendment, however.


----------



## dravot (Oct 23, 2003)

kengar said:
			
		

> Not to hijack the thread, but that's not true.
> 
> You have to be 35 years old, born in the country (not abroad) to legal residents of the US (or citizens). The only exceptions to that are:
> 
> ...



Why not in UK or Japan?  Are there special treaties?



> If you personally aren't *physically* born in the US, you are not "natural born." and therefore don't qualify. This is as the above has been explained to me by more than one lawyer.



I didn't realize there was a difference.  Interesting, and thank you for the info!


----------



## Viking Bastard (Oct 23, 2003)

kengar said:
			
		

> Correct.
> 
> For instance, a co-worker of mine was born to US "natural born" citizen parents while they were living in England. She cannot be president.



I can see that functioning in the world of the 1700s, but 
in today's international society, that's kinda lame.


----------



## kengar (Oct 23, 2003)

dravot, yes as I understand it, in the UK & Japan military bases are not considered US soil. That is apparently an exception -rather than the rule- internationally.

VB, well -back in the old days- I expect that the founding fathers were concerned about someone immigrating to the then-fledgling nation, getting elected, then "betraying" the US to their mother country. I agree it's a bit old-fashioned, but there you have it. A lot of the Constitution is a product of the times it was written in.


----------



## Farganger (Oct 23, 2003)

kengar said:
			
		

> Not to hijack the thread, but that's not true.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Not that any of them did . . . Alexander Hamilton was born in the West Indies but never became President.  The Founders who did were all born in the American Colonies.

Interesting off-topic discussion: as I recall the Federalist had some pretty good contemporary arguments on why the Framers came up with the special rule for Presidents.  The reasoning was derived not just from 18th century concerns but from lesson drawn from Classical antiquity (contrasting the Roman Republic, for instance, when top executive offices like Consul were restricted to native Romans with the later Empire when foreign-born Emperors became commonplace.)


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Oct 23, 2003)

*Back on topic....*

So! How bout that mech style robot armor?!


----------



## MarauderX (Oct 23, 2003)

Ashrem Bayle said:
			
		

> So! How bout that mech style robot armor?!




I don't recall that from _the restaurant scene._  Did anyone do a Death from Above in that scene?


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Oct 23, 2003)

MarauderX said:
			
		

> I don't recall that from _the restaurant scene._  Did anyone do a Death from Above in that scene?




I was talking about the Revolutions trailer of course. But no, no Death From Aboves there either.


----------



## Eosin the Red (Oct 24, 2003)

kengar said:
			
		

> If you personally aren't *physically* born in the US, you are not "natural born." and therefore don't qualify. This is as the above has been explained to me by more than one lawyer.




Not to return to hijack, but this is untrue.

Natural born means:

A. Born to a US citizen anywhere in the world (which is why children of GI's are always considered citizens until they give up that right)

B. Born within the teritorial boundries of the USA, irrespective of other origin. This means that if your mother was on an airplane that stopped for a layover but she did not have a visa and she went into labor, you would still be a "natural born" US citizen.

Both of these are in opposition to the only other kind of legal citizen, the naturalized citizen.

This issue cropped up for McCain and Barry Goldwater - who were both born outside of the US. It has never went to the high courts for ruling but the two men still ran for president.


----------



## Eosin the Red (Oct 24, 2003)

Ashrem Bayle said:
			
		

> So! How bout that mech style robot armor?!




The robot stuff is some pretty mean CGI. I can't wait for some of the big Zion battle scenes where the things are in action.


----------

